
Programmers solve MIT’s 20-year-old cryptographic puzzle - doener
https://www.csail.mit.edu/news/programmers-solve-mits-20-year-old-cryptographic-puzzle
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19782634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19782634)

------
doener
Description of the LCS35 Time Capsule Crypto-Puzzle by Ronald L. Rivest, April
4, 1999: [https://people.csail.mit.edu/rivest/lcs35-puzzle-
description...](https://people.csail.mit.edu/rivest/lcs35-puzzle-
description.txt)

------
doener
Timelock puzzles and timedrelease Crypto (1996):
[https://people.csail.mit.edu/rivest/pubs/RSW96.pdf](https://people.csail.mit.edu/rivest/pubs/RSW96.pdf)

